

Rickover Compares Academic and Practical Nuclear Reactors - rbc
http://www.ecolo.org/documents/documents_in_english/Rickover.pdf

======
rbc
This comparison of academic reactors to practical reactors is pretty old,
being written by Hyman G. Rickover in 1953. Rickover was a primary force
behind the U.S. Nuclear Navy. It makes an interesting read and compares
academically created technology versus practical engineering. Your milage may
vary, but I enjoyed the paper a great deal.

